
We are unable to offer you a job because your name doesn't work with db schema - searchableguy
https://twitter.com/yephph/status/1249246702126546944
======
hathym
Seems like they have another jeffery. then their database raised an exception:
cannot create unique index, duplicate keys found. it's easier to discard the
applicant than fixing their db schema.

~~~
netsharc
But then they'd say "We can't have multiple people with the same first name",
here they claim they can't have anyone named Jeffrey.

Maybe they created a tool called Jeffrey, and it's too integrated with the
DB...

~~~
andruc
I think you're overestimating people and their ability to be precise.

------
noisy_boy
I'm picturing it more like this:

Clueless intern: "So what about this guy Jeffrey"?

Mean/Pissed/Annoyed/thinks-he-has-a-sense-of-humor boss: "Tell him that we
don't hire anyone with that name"

------
watwut
The most logical explanation is that someone came to work drunk after night
long party and produced that mail barely seeing what he/she is writing. Auto
correct might have contributed.

~~~
zelon88
Angry disgruntled HR person trying to get the company sued?

------
searchableguy
I am just curious for what reasons can above happen.

The most obvious one seems that someone decided to make first name the primary
key and now they are stuck with the problem but still that doesn't feel right
to me.

~~~
a3n
The other obvious one is that what the company rep said is not the actual
problem. Because what the company rep said is ludicrous.

~~~
ashtonkem
Maybe, but why offer an explanation at all. Most companies that rejected me
gave me a bland “we’ve decided to pursue other candidates”.

~~~
dlivingston
Option 3 is that this is a shitpost and isn’t a real exchange at all.

------
lmilcin
"What does it even mean?"

It means the company has just saved you time. You are free to pursue another
company that is competent enough to store a name in a database record.

Please, leave them a thank you note on your way out, maybe link to one of
reoccurring articles here on HN:
[https://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-
programmers-...](https://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-programmers-
believe-about-names/)

------
Mountain_Skies
Companies can only get away with this type of behavior in a labor market
flooded with candidates. Of course they will claim they can't find anyone and
need to government to search the four corners of the Earth to find someone for
them. No company that rejects candidates for a reason like this should ever be
allowed access to candidates beyond the local labor market until they stop
this type of behavior.

------
aaron695
Reddit says the company is run by 4 high school students.

Which I'll just take as true since the fact that they are actually more polite
than most companies in replying to job applicants just adds to the humour.

------
tareqak
I wonder if this behavior can be considered to be discriminatory?

~~~
downerending
My friend Jeffrey thinks so.

------
def8cefe
The company name according to one of his screenshots is 'Tech for Good.' On
their careers page the only opening is a Data Scientist... if it's real this
is a hilarious way of weeding out unqualified applicants.

~~~
def8cefe
Tweet with company name:
[https://twitter.com/yephph/status/1249265056275021830/photo/...](https://twitter.com/yephph/status/1249265056275021830/photo/1)

Tech for Good careers page:
[http://www.techforgood.global/jobs/](http://www.techforgood.global/jobs/)

A data scientist would be expected to understand how databases work. They want
the applicant to respond back and say why that response doesn't make sense so
they can weed out the 99% of people who apply to jobs on Indeed that are
unqualified. It's also a good barometer of the applicants temperament. 300 IQ
move.

The alternative explanation, that they're unable to hire people with the name
'Jeffrey' (and know exactly what the problem is but don't fix it), is just too
absurd to actually be true. If one of their systems actually had this
limitation they would have started naming people Jeffrey1, etc, by now.

~~~
reitzensteinm
Perhaps they're low on disk space and were hoping for a Bob.

------
ugh123
fake. I also love this tweet from him

>Jesus shit, you guys love my failure. follow me to see more of my unfortunate
life and ily all

